# Increased drinking



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

So I'm slightly concerned about my Stitch. He's 12 years old and about two weeks I took him in to the vet because he wasn't eating/arthritis. Dr. said he had a temp and we were concerned about his teeth (He had never had a dental and I confess I'm awful at brushing his teeth) as they were pretty yucky. He decided to put him on Clindamycin 150mg x 500. He took 1 capsule 3 times daily for ten days. After about 4 days I noticed he was eating more and at the 8 day mark his eating was back to normal. I have him going in for a dental tomorrow. I'm somewhat concerned about him going under at his age, but I know he has to have it or whatever infection he had in his mouth will just come back. He's been off the Clindamycin for three days and his eating has decreased slightly, but his water intake is up the wall! I am filling his water bowl several times during the day now. He doesn't really act thirsty though, just drinks a lot. I make sure I fill his water every time it's empty and it's empty more often. Odd thing is, his bathroom habits are normal. He doesn't seem to want to go any more than usual. He is an extremely good dog though and can hold it for a long time. I was gone all day today and even though he drank a lot, there were no messes. He was put on Deramaxx for arthritis two weeks ago, but only had it for 5 days because of my naughty doxie who thought his joints were hurting a bit too. Could this be related to the Deramaxx? Sheesh, so sorry for how long this is! If you read this, thank you so much.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just had my 10yr old girls tooth removed due to an abscess. She handled it fine and was eating normal that evening. The water thing scares me a bit for you, as maybe she is going towards being diabetic? Not uncommon in older dogs and will cause them to drink excessively, mention it to your vet. 

Good Luck


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I dropped Stitch off at the vet this morning for his dental. I don't know details yet, but everything seemed to go okay. My vet probably thinks I'm crazy because I left a page full of questions for him when I dropped Stitch off! On it was my concerns about the increased drinking. I will be discussing it with him when I go pick my boy up. Diabetic did come to mind, but he had a CBC two weeks ago and glucose levels were perfect. I'm glad to hear your darling girl did well with her tooth removal. I've been very nervous Stitch wouldn't do well.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Keep us advised....good luck!


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the luck. I will be needing it right now. I posted a new thread as I got some iffy news. Doc found a lump on the middle of his tongue while doing the dental. He thinks it's what caused the increased drinking and the not eating. It's either an infection or cancer.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/317466-tumor-tongue.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stitch*

Saying a prayer for Stitch.

It says one of the side effects of Deramaxx can be increased thirst:
https://suite.io/lorie-huston/1jve24w


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope it is just an abcess that can be easily treated. My Bonnie Boo was almost 13, when she went in to have a bad tooth removed. Turned out to be a tumor that was Oral Osteosarcoma, we had a wonderful 2 months to hike and swim before she could no eat. I pray you have a benign diagnosis, and many more glorious years!


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for the well wishes. I am praying that it's not cancer. I'm trying not to worry about it until Wednesday which is when I'll be taking Stitch back in to the vet to get the lump checked out. It's easier said than done! GoldenMum I am so sorry about your Bonnie Boo. Even though "cancer" has been mentioned, I still can only imagine the pain of having it been confirmed. 


Karen thanks so much! Yes I was initially worried about that, but due to my doxie getting into the bottle of Deramaxx, Stitch only had five days on it. He hasn't had any in a week and a half. I know it can still cause liver damage in the five doses he took, but as he wasn't showing any other signs of liver damage my vet was pretty certain the drinking was from this "lump". Looking up cancer in the mouth, it says increased drinking is a symptom. However he said it could also be just because it hurts. (If it's an infection) 

Even though he is still all doped up from the anesthetic and his pain shot, he at least still has enough energy to bark and growl at the cat! I'll take it for now.


----------

